# Ocpd



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Sure but will the power company allow the disconnect ahead of the meter? If so then the meter must have a way of separating the neutral from the can as it would now require a separate equipment grounding conductor.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

They do it here all the time for multifamiy and some town house communities hand commercial that have meter stacks. The reason is so they can bill each user separate. There are at least 5 power companies here that allow it. But yes after the switch the neutrals and grounds are separate. Your results may vary and depends on your area etc.


----------

